

FanGamb is hiring two Rails devs in Dublin, Ireland - adelevie
http://jobs.fangamb.com/rubyonrails.html

======
barrettcolin
That "billion euro company" wouldn't happen to be a bookie, would it? The
prospect of a thin wall between the proven addiction machine of "social" games
and actual cash money gambling makes me a little queasy.

------
minalecs
I upvoted because I met Rob and he's an awesome guy.

